
Outlook.com, Office 365, other Microsoft sites down - ghurlman
http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/01/outlook-office-365-down/
======
ghurlman
So far, it seems bits and pieces of Office365 are down, Outlook.com,
Microsoft's CDN[1], and their support site[2]... and that's just what I'm
aware of.

[1] <http://ajax.aspnetcdn.com/>

[2] <http://support.microsoft.com/>

------
lucb1e
Outlook.com works perfectly here, but I can't login to MSN or view
<http://status.live.com>

